# spring break



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

got 1/3 of my grand kids on the bay this afternoon. didn't even get a bite, but they were lookin good!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice and calm. Perfect for kids.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

*one more*

got the oldest grand daughter and her boyfriend out today and she picked up a speck, a drum and this beautiful red. boyfriend and i got skunked.
this girl turned 22 today. here's a pic of us 17 yrs ago.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

17 yrs and she's still fishing with Paw-Paw!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a very cool picture, on the dock.


----------

